# Martin Gruber Anastomosis



## mmortiz1@gmail.com (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi!  I need to know if there is a code for "Martin Gruber Anastomosis" - ulnar nerve, forearm...Not listed in ICD-9, other searches seem to point me to 354.2 ulnar nerve lesion/tardy nerve palsy, which doesn't seem right...any ideas?  Thank you so much!  mmortiz


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 21, 2012)

*MGanas*

Anomaly - nerve- specified type? 724.8


----------



## fjohre (Jul 1, 2013)

*nerve anomaly*

I believe you meant to write 742.8?


----------

